# Sold again: 12-13" 6 bars disto



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Selling my 12-13" 6 bars disto for $150. Need it gone ASAP or I'll gut this fish out and feed it to my fish.
Willing to trade for a congicus bichir and a male ornate bichir. Or a large silver arowna. Or a large west african lungfish.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

lol I love the humor in I will gut it... did he kill some other fish? still a nice fish regardless


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

you just may need to gut him out .


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus said:


> lol I love the humor in I will gut it... did he kill some other fish? still a nice fish regardless


No it did not kill any of my fish but it got a taste for my lungfish's skin. I like my lungfish more than this fish. I always use a whole lettuce but it finishes it overnight and that's when it goes for the lungfish when the lungfish comes out.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> you just may need to gut him out .


If his not Gone by Dec then for sure this fish will become fish food.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

haha u gonna be gutting this one buds , they are bastard fish !! remember when i had mine ?? 

good luck [email protected]!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

How is this ones temperment?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

snow said:


> How is this ones temperment?


Not really aggressive but keeps nipping my lungfish skin.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> haha u gonna be gutting this one buds , they are bastard fish !! remember when i had mine ??
> 
> good luck [email protected]!


Yeah they are bastards!!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## yuppa (Apr 22, 2010)

wow a few years ago it was near impossible to find disto's at any size.. Now there are a few people that can't seem to get rid of them!!

Too bad they don't make good tankmates as they get larger.. I still think they are great fish, but to agg for most setups..


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

yuppa said:


> wow a few years ago it was near impossible to find disto's at any size.. Now there are a few people that can't seem to get rid of them!!
> 
> Too bad they don't make good tankmates as they get larger.. I still think they are great fish, but to agg for most setups..


His not really aggressive but his eating my lungfish alive.


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

is this the same guy you got from me?

if it is, im sorry to hear about that but i do agree he is not really aggressive

especialy compared with other distos.. at least i never had a major problem of any sort

gl with the sale bud, hows the 1 eyed phoenix i gave u doing?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

trip said:


> is this the same guy you got from me?
> 
> if it is, im sorry to hear about that but i do agree he is not really aggressive
> 
> ...


Yep it's the same guy. The on eye FF is going great eats a lot and cleaning my tank wall nicely. His with my smaller aros at the moment.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Willing to trade for a congicus bichir and a male ornate bichir. Or a large silver arowna.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Will also want to trade for a large west african lungfish.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Willing to trade for a congicus bichir and a male ornate bichir. Or a large silver arowna.


Try PM'ing Virual (you probably know from from MFK?). I know he was trying to sell his Silver Arowana and other fishes and get Rays for his tank.

I am not sure if Distro is ray-safe or not (I'm a newbie in monster side  ). If it is, then he might be interested in the trade. His arowana is 24"+ BTW.

Cool fish BTW


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Yep it's the same guy. The on eye FF is going great eats a lot and cleaning my tank wall nicely. His with my smaller aros at the moment.


i knew youd give him a good home


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending pick up.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold now again.


----------

